#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Gerenciar rede com windows 2003 em grupo de trabalho

## FMANDU

Ola, entrei em uma empresa a 1 mês para solucionar varios problemas na rede de computadores. Nesta empresa tem um Server 2003 e serviços MYsql rodando junto com um programa de gerenciamento de clientes. Dei uma geral na rede, porem ainda falta muita coisa, como o bloqueio de varios sites, msn, permissoes e etc. Estou perdido para fazer o gerenciamento desta rede estando em grupo de trabalho e fica complicado para tudo para instalar o domnio e editar todas a regras, juntamente com os serviços que ja rodam com ele. Alguem tem uma sujestão para meu caso?

----------


## FMANDU

As suloções tem que vir em modo de grupo de trabalho.

----------


## luandotto

Parceiro se quer fazer um trabalho bem feito, aumentar a segurança, disponibilidade e velocidade da rede a unica solução que vejo e Active Directory... 
Como esta empresa ja possui um servidor windows 2003 e são poucos computadores voce faz isso rapidamente sem ter dores de cabeça... isso claro se ja souber mecher com AD.
O Utilizando grupo de trabalho voce nao vai conseguir compartilhamentos dando permissoes individuais aos usuarios... e em muitos casos que ja presenciei o compartilhamento só vai funcionar quando der permissao ao usuario "everyone/todos" o que acaba com a segurança da sua rede visto que qualquer usuario que tenha acesso a rede pode fazer oq ue bem intender com os arquivos...
Alem disso a resolução de nomes em grupo de trabalho não é tao agil..... Para bloqueios de sites, msn etc recomento squid juntamente com iptables...

----------

